# The Call You Never Want To Get



## HootBob

We have a golden rule when the daughter leaves the house with the car she calls when she get to her destination
Well yesterday morning both girls left for track practice around quarter to 10am
As the wife and son and myself were sitting here watching a movie
The phone rang it was my youngest daughter who is 15, She said mom we were just hit
Peg said what!!!!!!!!! She said again we were in an accident. Peg asked were and she told us Rt. 61 and Greenview
which is right out the road for us
We ran out the door as the tones were going off
We got there before any rescue personal arrived I didn't know what I was going to seen
good thing there was an off duty EMS from Frackville there(I wish I know who he was to say Thank You), I ran right to the car
He asked me who I was "I said I'm they're father
He climb in the back and held Tori's head still while I held Payge's head still
Waiting for the rescue personal to get there
I knew some of the rescue workers, But for some reason I felt alot better when I saw Leon aka kernfour show up
Both girl were being transported to the hospital so I called my sister who is a ER nurse there(she was off duty but ran up there anyway and stayed with us which was great she explained everything that was going on and what was going to be next)
We sat there just about all day
Payge ended up being discharged with a broken rib up by her arm pit area
Tori ended up being admitted to ICU with a fracture pelvis in the groin area and a small fracture in the back of the pelvis and a class one laseration of the spleen which they said if it would have been worst they would have shipped her out to another hospital thank god it wasn't!!!!!
Peg stayed with her thru out the night and if all goes well should be moved out of there into another room
They said she will be there for a few days
The car is pretty messed up
The other driver had some bruises of the chest and nose from the air bag but is OK "thank God"
I had Peg grab the camera as we ran out to the scene she got a few pics of the cars

This is the other car 









This is Tori's car 
The passenger door was open like that when I got there before the firefighters
Thank God they both had they both had their seat belts on

















This is the inside the driver's seat you can see how it is folded in the middle and twisted towards the door
http://









This is a look at the drivers seat from the back
You can see how far it's turned towards the door









I will update as I get news
Don


----------



## 3athlete

Oh Don, I'm sooo sorry to hear about the girls...I have tears in my eyes as I write this. All of our prayers and good thoughts and good karma and anything else good, goes out to you and Peggy, Cordell and the girls.

please keep us posted on how they are doing.

If you need anything, please let us know.


----------



## NobleEagle

Don,
I am sorry to hear of the bad news and I thank god your girls are going to be okay. My family will keep you and yours in our prayers. It could have been A LOT worse as you know, but it's great someone was looking out for your family. Keep your chin up and remember we are here for you.

Paul & Family


----------



## RizFam

Oh My God Don & Peg,

As Clare mentioned I also have tears streaming down my face. Please send our love to the entire family & especially Tori & Payge. We will be praying really hard for a speedy recovery. As Paul stated, Thank God they will both walk away from this tragedy. By the looks of her car it absolutely could have been so much worse.

All of our Love & Prayers!


----------



## WillTy3

Sorry to hear about this Don, hope the girls recover soon.

Will


----------



## Moosegut

Don,

I am so, so sorry. I am praying the doctors will have wisodm. Tears in my eyes too. Please keep us up to date.

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OMG! how scary! my heart was racing as I read and feeling the fear. I cannot imagine how you and Peg felt and are feeling. Tell the girls they have the Fabulous Forum Family pulling for them. Keep us posted. 
How did the accident happen?


----------



## mswalt

Don,

Thinking of you and your family.

Mark


----------



## SharonAG

Don and Peg and Family

Our prayers are with you. Hope everyone recovers soon. Keep us posted

Sharon Greg and Steph


----------



## Bill H

Don and Peg,

I pray for a speedy recovery for your girls......

Hang in there.....

-Bill


----------



## ember

All our prayers and good thoughts go out to you and your family!!
Remember all of us and anything you need are only a post away!!
Ember and Stacey


----------



## webeopelas

Don and Peg

I am so sorry to hear of the accident. Our prayers are with you and your daughters. May they both have a speedy recovery.

Phil, Ellen, and Carson


----------



## cookie9933

Your girls are in our prayers.

Bill


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

Don, Peg, And Cordell (Peg's Mother)

So sorry to hear about your girls, and we all wish them a speedy recovery. I can only imagine what you must be going thru when that phone rang and what you saw outside your home.

Tori & Payge

We are so glad that you are both on your way to a recovery. Take it easy for awhile and hopefully you are not in too much pain. We are looking forward camping with you again. All of you will be in our prayers.

Get well Soon

Thor


----------



## Ghosty

First. I am glad that your daughters are in good hands, had their seatbelts on, and sem to be doing much better.

Probably the last thing you are thinking about now is legal and economic compensation -- but here is some free advice that's probably worth what you paid for it. A couple of caveats &#8230; every town, city, state is different, every lawyer is different, every accident is different so the following is probably totally worthless to you and should be treated as such.

But -- Make sure that you have lots of pictures.

Make sure that you have the names of all the witnesses.

Make sure that the Police report is accurate. If not - make them do an amendment.

But since their is medical, property, emotional, pain and suffering, etc all involved -- you need to find yourself a local attorney to help you. Locating a certified and qualified and highly experienced accident lawyer specializing on car accidents in your local area should be done immediately.

I trust insurance companies about as far as I trust lawyers. And insurance companies work together to make sure that they only have to provide minimal coverage's and due outs. Sort of a "you scratch my back this time and I will scratch yours next"&#8230;.

Finding a good accident lawyer (not an ambulance chaser) that specializes in Automobile and personal injury can significantly help in bringing you peace of mind, as your daughters recover. Talk to several of them -- get their fee structures up front -- ask them what they think -- you can usually figure out the good/bad ones from a simple visit.

Your attorney will talk to you about all the things that you have to consider with regard to the damages your property and love ones sustained - and will protect the impact on your economic status now and in the future. Your daughter with the spleen injury may require followup appointments in the future - or it may flair up 3 or 4 years from now again (I have no ideal what a spleen does) but with the proper legal representation all of that will be covered now and in the future&#8230;

Also - personnel that obtain a Accident or injury attorney normally get 3 TIMES (3X) the compensation from insurance companies then those that "trust" the system&#8230;

Basically, an accident lawyer will advise you if you have the grounds to sue the party (the guy that hit your daughters insurance company) responsible, and tell you the period needed to file your claims. He or she will be a necessary help not just to get medical claims for an insurance company but to secure that you get fairly compensated.

I'm not talking about trying to make money - I am just trying to say that you want to make sure that you are covered and if a year from now you try to go in for a checkup of your daughters injury that its also covered - and more so - that this accident does not cost you a thing.

Nevertheless, beware of those ambulance chasers who want to settle your case on the first phone call or doesn't advise you about things that you should have known.

If a lawyer advertises on a billboard stay away from him.

Once you find a good lawyer he will ensure that you receive proper medical care now and in the future, get the help of the medical representative to give expert testimonies about your injuries, round up the witnesses of the accident, establish contact with the party responsible for the accident and the lawyer representing them, and negotiate with the insurance company on your behalf.

Not all lawyers are bad - but I haven't found an insurance company yet, besides USAA, that isn't.

Once again - I hope that your daughters recover quickly


----------



## happycamper

Your family will be in our prayers! Yell or call if you need anything from Steph or I.

Jim


----------



## battalionchief3

Wishing them a speedy recovery.


----------



## 4ME

Thoughts and prayers for your girls.


----------



## johnp

Don and Peg

Your in our thoughts and prayers. I hope your girls have a speedy recovery and your right thats the call you never want to get. My oldest will be driving in less than two years and I am not looking forward to it.

God Bless

John


----------



## Camper Louise

I am so sorry this happened to your family but so thankful that they will be ok.
Thank you for sharing with us, together we will have lots of prayers for your daughters for a quick recovery.
Love, Louise & Andy


----------



## OregonCampin

I am glad to hear that your daughters are going to be OK. Our thoughts will be with your whole family...

Shannon


----------



## Northern Wind

Don, Peg and family

We are so sorry to hear about the girls, they are in our thoughts and prayers as are the rest of your family! Tell Tori and Payge to do as the Doc's tell them and take it easy in the recovery process, let us know if we can do anything and we are looking forward to seeing you all sometime this summer!

Steve, Ruth, Steph and the gang.


----------



## Sayonara

That is so scary! Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! Thank god they were not hurt worse.


----------



## camping479

We'll be praying for healing for Tori and Payge. Thank God they will be okay and their injuries weren't worse!!

blessings,

Mike


----------



## skippershe

Dear Don and Peg,

After I read about what happened, I kept thinking that this is the thread you never want to read either. I was so relieved to hear that both girls are going to be ok, because I was expecting to be reading the opposite.

Your family is in our prayers,

Dawn


----------



## prevish gang

Don and Peg,

We are only a phone call away. Tell the girls we are thinking of them and keeping them in our prayers.

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Don,

I am so sorry to hear about the accident and the injuries your DD's have encountered. I am very happy to hear they are on the road to recovery and (from the way I read it) there is no longer term injuries.

As a parent I can relate to how you must have felt when that phone call came in and it sounds like you kept a cool head and were able to help you DD's out during a very stressful situation.


----------



## Reverie

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Our family is thinking of yours and please know that we stand ready to help.

The Robinsons
Kathy, Nick, Brooke and Steven

Reverie


----------



## 3LEES

Don and Peg,

That is a terrible news. Our prayers are with all of you. From the looks of the car, thank God both of them weren't killed.

I have two grown daughters of my own. When they were teenagers and just starting to drive, my worst fear was their getting into a car wreck. Fortunately I have not had to experience your current pain.

Keep your chin up. The girls will need to lean on you more than ever.

Dan, Sherry and Lee


----------



## Lady Di

Don,

Your daughters are in our prayers. As bad as it was, I'm glad they will walk away from it one of these days.

If Tori needs a card shower, or anything else, just let us know.

Rita


----------



## Piecemaker

Our Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Nathan

We're very sorry to hear of the accident and wish both girls a speedy recovery!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Stacie and I have your family in our thoughts... If you need anything, just reach out to your extended family!


----------



## swanny

our thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery for everyone.

Swanson family


----------



## lilunsure

Don & Peg,

Wow! Sorry to hear about your families unfortunate accident.

We hope for a speedy and full recovery for everyone involved.

If there is anything you need, please don't hesitate to ask!

God Bless!

John, Debbie and Johannah.


----------



## sleecjr

Sorry to here about your girls. We wish them a speedy recovery.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Tell the girls we are all wishing for a speedy recovery, so they can enjoy the camping season.

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug

Don and Peg,

We are so sorry to hear about the girls. It sounds like they are in good hands, and we will keep them in our thoughts and prayers. This, of course, is every parents worst nightmare, and we certainly can imagine what you all have been going through.

Stay strong, and please let us know if there is anything we can do.

Doug & Shannon


----------



## where'smycoffee

Don,

I'm so sorry to hear about the accident. I have two girls of my own and I can't imagine what you're going through. I'm glad to hear that they are recovering and we will keep them in our thoughts and prayers. Take care.

Stephen


----------



## HootBob

ThankYou all my friends
This is way I always say The OutBack Family
Friends that are there for you even if it could only be for emotional support

As for and update
Payge is doing good but hurting They have her on pain pills as need and she is taking it easy

As for Tori the Doctors kept her in ICU again tonight
She couldn't keep her lunch down so they changed her over to a liquid meals
they have her on morphine for the pain
They were waiting for result from blood test, It came back and the her platelets were ok
My sister saw the x-ray of the pelvis and the fracture has a nice gap there
If all goes well she might be out of ICU tomorrow and into a normal room
Not sure how long she will be in the Hospital yet

Thanks Again Eveyone for the Prayers and Support
Don Peg And Girls
And Cord


----------



## Fire44

I am glad that the girls weren't hurt any worse than they were. If there is anything that you need please give me a call.

We will keep the girls and your whole family in our prayers.

Gary


----------



## goneflyfishin

I was afraid to read this thread too. What a nightmare.
But what a relief to hear your daughters are recovering nicely.
We are also sending prayers & positive vibes.

Tammy


----------



## California Jim

Wow. Yeah, definately the call you never want to get. I trust and pray that all will be well with the girls now.


----------



## daslobo777

Don - Our prayers are with you and your family. Wishing the girls a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Dan L

Don, Peg and family,

I am so sorry. 
Your daughters, as well as the rest of your family are in our prayers. I pray to never receive "That call". 
I pray for a quick recovery.

Dan, Kerrie and Daniel


----------



## 'Ohana

You are all in our thoughts and prayers.

Ed, Hope & Diana


----------



## davel1957

Don,
Sorry to hear about the girls! I'm glad that they're going to be OK. I had the same thing happen to my daughter when she was 16. I know what you were going through when you guys got that call. Take care and best wishes to you and yours!


----------



## nonny

YIKES! My Mom's been in the hospital all week and I had to stay there all but a couple of hours all week so I haven't been online much. This is the first post I read today and, like Clare and Tami, I was in tears worrying about our girls! You tell them that Nonny's praying for them and I have a hotline to Heaven!! It's obvious they already have angels. My kids and I were T-boned once and my daughter was in a terrrible roll-over (rolled like 8 times down a 280 foot ravine) and we're all fine so time will heal their wounds, physical and emotional. You tell them Nonny and Cae are with them in spirit and that we love them very much! To you, Don, Peg and Barb, your heart rates will stabilize over time and you'll even get to a point where you're not afraid everytime they walk out the door but that will take time, too. You all will also be in our prayers and know we love you, too!


----------



## BritsOnTour

Oh, how scary for you all.

Thank goodness they're both going to be OK, some tough days ahead by the sounds of things.

We're thinking of you, praying that Tori does not have to stay in the hospital too long.

Let us know if there's anything you need, Ali


----------



## 4campers

Glad all is all right considering. I hate 61 with the trucks and cars that don't watch. I don't live near there but do travel on it a lot. Well at least cars can be replaced and your kids can't. I know how you felt being a father of two and also an EMT- Paramedic . good luck with the girls.


----------



## anne72

Don,

Sorry to hear about the girls accident, as a parent that is my worst nightmare so I can only imagine how your and your wife felt to have gotten that phone call. Thank God they are going to be okay, our prayers are with you all!


----------



## Camper Man

Don: 
Thank you very much for keeping the Outbacker family updated about the accident and on Tori and Payge's condition. We are so thankful that your girls will be OK! We are praying for their quick recovery and strength for you, Peg and your entire family at this difficult time.

Bob, Terri, Tim & Matt


----------



## daves700

Don and family,

I am sorry to hear about the girls ... anything you need, just ask ...


----------



## jetjane

So sorry to hear about your girls. I hope they are on the mend now and have a speedy recovery. That is definitely one phone call I hope I never get.


----------



## MaeJae

I was very sorry to hear of this accident!

Prayers for a full physical and mental recovery...
The emotional trauma of being in an accident is
a lot for a teenager to handle.

MaeJae







<<< sending sunny days your way!


----------



## RizFam

You all continue to be in our thoughts & prayers!


----------



## wingnut

Don,

We were out of town, Tell Payge and Tori they are in our Prayers! If there is anything we can do you have the numbers.


----------



## wolfwood

What a wonderful surprise to get home last night to find a phone message that Tori was on her way home!!!

















































No doubt about it, she's one tough young lady!!! Please give both the girls _VIRTUAL_ hugs from Wolfwood (with a promise for the _real_ thing to come). Cord gets a REAL one,too....now and later....as long as he'll give each of Mom, Dad, & Grandma another one from us!!!!!







Don, thanks so much for keeping us updated!!!














We feel like Tori, Payge, & Cord are our own kids (_YES_, even Cord







) !!!


----------



## Dadof4

Horrible news! My thoughts are with you and your family. So glad to hear that the girls are recovering. Best wishes toward a complete and speedy recovery!
Jim


----------



## munchkinmom

I was sorry to read about your girls, but am so very happy that they are on their way to recovery. No parent should have to get that phone call and it must have been extremely scary. Thoughts are prayers are with you and your family for a full recovery.

Belyn


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


Tori was on her way home!!! clapping.gif ibbanana.gif clapping.gif

Don & Family,

This is awesome news!!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure Payge is recovering well too. Please send them all our best!

Take a moment, hug them all, then sigh a big sigh of relief...everyone is home, where they belong...safe and sound!


----------



## ember

Hugs all 'round!!


----------



## Fire44

That is great Don!!!!

Maybe you should let her skip the chores for a few days!!!!!

Let us know if you need anything.

Gary


----------

